# Milestones! Post yours!



## BettaFriend (Oct 14, 2010)

Hello! Sorry if a thread like this already exist. If you have a milestone (like a significant post number e.g. 100 or 200 or 500 or 100,000, etc.), post it here.


This number isn't significant for me since on a different forum I have almost 900 post, but I have

100 POST!


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

I just hit 888 the other day, I don't know why but it made me happy. I like triplicate numbers like that 
6 away from 900 now!


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

I don't even know what I'm at... It's funny though; I've only been a member for two or three months and I think I'm over 500! I answer and give opinions on questions, but I ask questions and share ideas as well... I like to think of myself as the one who answers things well enough to start to work until the pros give the perfect answer. I'm like a secretary! I guess I'm at 583!?!?!?


----------



## dan3345 (Jan 27, 2010)

too late man.. I just hit 400.. And funlad I have been here for a year and only a little over 400 posts. I lurk a lot. >:]


----------



## BettaFriend (Oct 14, 2010)

I have almost 900 post on another forum that I joined in October (2010).


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

The number of posts is really unimportant. It's the quality of the information given out!


----------



## Albino_101 (Aug 14, 2008)

Im a massive lurker been here for 3 years and only like 500 posts...


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

I guess it matters what you're most knowledgeable about and how willing you are to express your ideas. If everyone says one thing doesn't work and it works for me, I put up an argument. The strange thing is, other people then come out of the shadows and agree with me! I'm the one who represents the quiet ones! (I think...)


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

True, Funlad. Fishkeeping is not an exact science. What works for one may not work for another.


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

ive been here sice middlw of december and nearly got 200 posts 

I hope ive been given right info, please tell me if i havent


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

You've given great info so far, so don't worry. Again, I view mine as temporary hold overs and basics knowledge.


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

cheers funlad ;-)


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Cheers! (Extra letters)


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

lol i dont get this extra letters thing


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

not exactly sure how long i have been here..2004 or 2005 maybe...i pay no attention to how many posts i have...posts are really not indicators of what one may know...only as to how much they want to type.....but i am still a bit of a novice in this hobby...and with all of the experts here ; there is very little need for me to post....
milestones vary...could be the first person a young soldier killed...could be first crush or first child...........as far as this hobby is concerned........i can't remember...


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Uhh.......


----------



## Cam (Nov 9, 2009)

BV77 said:


> The number of posts is really unimportant. It's the quality of the information given out!


Totally true, quality not quantity. We have plenty of inexperienced and clueless people on here, just spamming away the posts. Very very annoying..


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

I'm not included in that, am I?


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

mee too 

Am i included in that Cam????

lol


----------



## BettaFriend (Oct 14, 2010)

(well this isn't really what I intended this thread for...oh well)


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

haha sorry how many posts have i got


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

oh 243 lol nearlt 250


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

bring this up again lol

I HIT 500


----------



## sam555 (Dec 22, 2010)

rubbishly ive only got 36


----------



## sam555 (Dec 22, 2010)

wait make that 37 lol


----------



## daniel89 (Nov 28, 2009)

funlad3
Harvest Moon



Join Date: Oct 2010
Posts: 1,063


I started a whole year before him and he has 3 times the amount of post i do :/ I gotta stay outta jail and on the forums more often


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Does anyone even know the song Harvest Moon? It's by BÖC: Blue Öyster Cult.


----------



## iheartfish:) (Jan 19, 2011)

Never heard it, but want to see why you like it so much, funlad. And haha, Funlad, you only have so many posts because you can't shut up! (I mean that in the nicest way possible )


----------

